# Gunter's Thread



## Johnnycat (Jul 11, 2015)

New thread for Gunter (the old one was "New GSD Owner", but that's not very specific, and I'm the one that's owned - not Gunter!:

*Gunter vom Avrithaus*

9 weeks - the day he came to live with us:











11 Weeks - one floppy ear, and one laying flat











*12 Weeks* - today. A little more ear action - maybe they'll stand up after all! He continues to grow rapidly!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Quite cool! Well done!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Those ears are so cute. I love the flip flop stage!


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 11, 2015)

*Here we are at 13 Weeks! *Those legs are getting longer and he's getting that GSD face and nose.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

OMG, I love his ears! So cute. And so fluffy!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

TOO cute! I love him!


----------



## ragujr (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful Pup


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Great shots! What a cute pup!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

nice pictures!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great ears!


----------



## gtaroger (Aug 4, 2015)

I see your pictures and I see why I want to get another GSD.Roger


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for all your kind words! I continue to be shocked at how fast these puppies grow! This week his neck is filling out some.

He's such a joy for our family, but we're learning that anything on the floor is fair game! We've never had a dog so vocal either. And of course we're still working on housetraining. But he is such a smart puppy and really lovable.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great looking pup! Mine went through that conehead faze too lol.


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 11, 2015)

*14 Weeks*

Today Gunter went to watch the female members of his pack play tennis. It was a hot day, but we found a nice cool patch of grass. He is growing daily!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

What a doll-face! :wub:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Total cuteness!!!!


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 11, 2015)

*16 Weeks*

His ears went back down, and he's getting into everything!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

He is precious! I love the ears!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't worry the ears will pop back up. They go through these stages while teething, though likely you should find something more appropriate than the toilet paper. LOL! Very cute picture.


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 11, 2015)

*17 Weeks and our ears are up (for now)!!!*



















Wow, he's growing so fast! Our walk around the neighborhood used to wear him out - now it's just a warm-up!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So much cuteness!! :wub: Great photos of your growing boy!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So adorable love the pictures!


----------

